# Mini Bow Aquarium



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone owned these? How easy are they to clean, and are parts easily replaceable for filters/lights/etc.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635102


----------



## Just Add Love (Dec 29, 2009)

I JUST bought one, Like today.So far I REALLY like it, It is VERY quiet and just the right size. I checked my petsmart and they had all the replacements for it. I don't know if the walmart would but I know Petsmart did.

Since I just bought it I cant give that much help but my betta is enjoying it so far. But I can tell you if I run into any problems . Hope i helped


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

does petsmart sell them? I don't see it on the site?

There's a petsmart near me so if I can get parts there it'd be cool. Do you happen to have a pic of yours so I can see the size comparison to the betta?


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I also have this tank. Walmart and Petsmart carry the filter cartridges. I don't have a problem cleaning mine. I do 100% changes once or twice a week. Here is a picture so that you can see the size compared to a betta.


----------



## Just Add Love (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah my Pet smart does have them... I will go and take some pics right now if you like! I need to get some up of my new betta anyway 

I will be right back! Oh an aknight, I think yours is a 5 gallon? Maybe... I have the 2.5 gallon.


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

nope...mine is 2.5 gallon just cleaned it tonight


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have those tanks and I love them! They scratch easily though, so make sure that you clean them with something soft. I get my replaceable lights at Walmart. They sell 2 for $2. I'm sure Petsmart or Petco have them, but I get mine at Walmart.


----------



## Just Add Love (Dec 29, 2009)

aknight said:


> nope...mine is 2.5 gallon just cleaned it tonight


My bad!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

This is what I'm looking to get for Blue Jeans who is still in a 1 gal.. but I can never find them at wal-mart.. at petsmart and pet supermarket they are TWICE as much  as far as I know they are the only 2.5 gallon kits on the market at least within a normal price. 

I wish wal-mart would get some.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

If your wal mart doesnt have it you can go here:
http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Mini-B...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1262495033&sr=8-3

I think I'm going to get 1 or 2 once I have money saved up


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I know a pet store that sells them here, but they're not open this late. That 2.5 gallon looks huge!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have one, though mine was made for 'bettas'. Instead of a filter, it came with a divider so each betta could have a gallon to himself. :/

The only con I can think of is that it scratches VERY easily. I found that out the hard way, lol. Make sure you're gentle with handeling it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

SummerOj said:


> If your wal mart doesnt have it you can go here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Mini-B...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1262495033&sr=8-3
> 
> I think I'm going to get 1 or 2 once I have money saved up


WOW Thanks!!!! I didn't even think about amazon! Everywhere else charges so much in shipping that its not worth it but amazon is free. I got $25 from my aunt for christmas.. now I have to decide between plants and a new tank.. oh man:-?


Ok this is gonna sound girly but do you think that blue hood will go good with my Blue Jeans boy?








in case you can't tell he is cream based with blue grizzling and a few red streaks in his tail and anal fins.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I think blue would go good  I really want Black for Mercutio


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have 4 of them and LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Completely silent, easy to clean, and they cycle easily. Keep looking around for deals. I've seen some out on CL too.

Good luck.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> WOW Thanks!!!! I didn't even think about amazon! Everywhere else charges so much in shipping that its not worth it but amazon is free. I got $25 from my aunt for christmas.. now I have to decide between plants and a new tank.. oh man:-?
> 
> 
> Ok this is gonna sound girly but do you think that blue hood will go good with my Blue Jeans boy?
> ...


Oooh he's GORGEOUS!! I'd get a purple lid!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Purple is what I wanted but they don't offer it on the amazon/petco site ... I've talked it over with my mom and I really need to spend that money on plants because my 10 gallon is bare since I've decided to fully plant. After I buy my plants I'll see how much is left over and will either get the blue one or splurge on the purple one.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I have the purple 2.5 minibow, and honestly the first thing i did was replace the filter. I know that seems kind of dumb since the price of tank also includes that of the filter, but I just didn't like it. It mainly was just too bulky and I believe that's what damaged my betta's dorsal fin....anyways, i replaced it with a red sea nano deco art filter, and other than that, I couldn't complain.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats why I'm keeping my filter.. so it doesn't seem like such a waste.. It should work in a 5 gallon tank so I'll just keep it and buy a new cartridge whenever I have a need for the filter.


----------



## KatelynsGuppiesAndBettas (Jan 8, 2010)

I would say do not get any tanks from Wal-Mart, i bought a 1.5 gallon tank that comes with a filter just like the one that comes with the tank you are looking at and the filter just over all sucks. its fine for like 3 days but after that its no good. Also my tank kept getting cloudy but the pH level was perfect and my two male guppies seem happy. I thought it was the plant so i took that out and did a water change and still no change in the cloudyness. then i took the gravel out and did a 100% water change. still cloudy. So i just figured give it a week for the filter to clear it up. well the next day my filter just stoped working right so i took the filter out and now i clean the tank once a week and the only thing in there is the heater. i went to Fish.com and i am getting there 5 gallon tank for them and may use my 1.5 for a betta or i may get a goldfish for the heck of it and put it in there. 

I recomand you go to a pet store and get a tank or go to Fish.com

*KatelynsGuppiesAndBettas*


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've seen nothing wrong with walmart's tanks. In fact they carry pretty much the same ones as most petsmarts and petco's do and they are a LOT cheaper.


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

We have two of those (with black trim) but neither are in use now. I liked them fine. We kept one betta in each of them and added a heater. The filter was perfect for one betta. The only reason I'm not using them now is I got tired of having so many tanks and consolidated our bettas (six of them) into two divided 10g tanks.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Jill0 said:


> We have two of those (with black trim) but neither are in use now. I liked them fine. We kept one betta in each of them and added a heater. The filter was perfect for one betta. The only reason I'm not using them now is I got tired of having so many tanks and consolidated our bettas (six of them) into two divided 10g tanks.


are you interested in selling? LOL


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

just bought a purple mini bow 2.5 online  so we shall see how it is!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL welcome to the club! What filter did yours come with?


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

whatever the standard filter is so I'd assume the tetra whisper for 3 gallon?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats the one mine came with but I've heard the newer ones have a built in filtration system almost like the eclipse.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

ahh, well I'm not sure, we'll see when it gets here, I got it off ebay


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been looking for one off ebay for months! They were all too expensive for me.

If yours is the one with the base it probably has the whisper.. I think they ditched the base in the newer ones as well.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine has a base, I actually like the base. The minibow looks awkward to me with no base haha! I found one on ebay and with shipping the total came to $25. The only pet store that sells them here sells them for $50 so I'd say it was a good investment. Not to mention I sold something on ebay yesterday so in theory I didn't pay anything for it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow.. the only ones I could find were the ones with no base and were like $47 plus shipping.

I was lucky I got mine on sale bc apparently the purple wasn't selling??? I think its pretty.

Mine has the base and the whisper filter.. its not so bad but I still think i'm going to the the sea deco art nano.. whatever.. filter so it takes up even less space.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Where can you buy this sea deco art nano filter?

I'm not a fan of purple, the tank is for my black orchid and I think I'm doing an asian themed tank, so I wanted black or teal to go with him, but I'll take purple if I get it for $25. I may consider just spray painting it this summer.

here's a few on ebay

$15 right now ($36 total with shipping) (no filter) - http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Mini-Bow-2...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca91af76c

came up to $38 with shipping - http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...378892/cl0/allglass25galminibowkittotallyteal


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The sdan filter you can get off petco.com.. its on sale for $10..plus shipping. I don't have a petco in my area so I don't know if you can get them in store or not.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

the closest petco is 2 hours away, so I'd have to order it online


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL the closest pecto to me is like 40 miles away.. in south carolina! I'm having mine shipped as well.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, i got mine at Petco. It's a really good price right now, I believe I got mine for double what it is right now, but it's worth it.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Well the tank came in today. THe item description, title, and in a personal email stated that it was new in box. This tank has clearly been used. It's scratched, the filter cartridge was caked with nastiness, the light bulb was burnt out, and none of the sample foods were inside. Not to mention the million rocks I had to dig out of cracks.

I cleaned the tank and filter with vinegar, bought a new light bulb, and replaced the filter cartridge. Right now it's setup and working but I'm terrified to put a fish in it because I have no idea what was in that old filter cartridge.

Here's a pic of old vs new:


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, that thing was definitely used! How much did you say you got the tank for, and where from? That stinks, its so sad how people just want to mislead one another.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I only paid $25 for it, the cheapest I've found it brand new anywhere (store wise) would be $40. I just can't believe someone would say that's new in box, did you not open the damn box?


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it even safe to my fish in there? I rinsed the filter out and it has a brand new cartridge?

How long should I let this thing run before putting a fish in?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I would at least let it run for a day, perhaps two...but even then if you replace the cartridge I don't see anything that wrong with it. Yeah, some people can be really selfish.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I think you'll be ok.. I would re-clean it once more for good measure (but I'm OCD about stuff like that). Run it for a day or two and test your parameters just to see whats going on in the tank.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

ugh i don't want to wait any longer!!! I want to put Mercutio in his new home!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL... i get that. It should be ok to put him in now. Are you going to cycle it with him in the tank? Next week I'm going to start cycling mine ( I changed my mind after doing 100% changes 3 times lol). Since Freddie is already in there its going to be just my normal fish in cycle... I'm curious to see how fast its going to go. I may put one of my snails in there while its cycling to speed it up a little but I'm not sure yet.

Can't wait to see pics of your final set up!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not doing the kit cycling, I just don't have the time right now (fulltime student with an internship) so all I can do is let it run


----------

